# What colour are your eyes?



## Yoshi

Feel free to post a picture if you want.

Mine are brown. (yawn)


----------



## Krummhorn

Blue eyes ... my pic is on my profile page.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I'm more hazel than brown. If I look carefully, my eyes are brown with a mixture of green and a tiny bit orange, so that doesn't completely count as brown.


----------



## World Violist

Blue. Filler words.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

When I was younger I had real strong blue eyes. Pretty much Paul Newman blue, but when I turned 13, they turned green. 
They used to change colour quite often, but when they turned green, they stayed green. Though how much green there is in my eyes varies from day to day. Sometimes they are almost like emeralds, other times they are more olive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't really tell but my ex thought they were hazel or green depending on how strong the light was. I recently saw a photo of myself when I was about 4 or 5 and back then they seemed to be bluer like those of my mother, brother and sisters.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I think I'm more hazel than brown. If I look carefully, my eyes are brown with a mixture of green and a tiny bit orange, so that doesn't completely count as brown.


Hey, there's another thing we have in common.


----------



## Aramis

But you mean during the day on in the night when I'm on the hunt?


----------



## sospiro

At the moment blood-shot but normally greenish/greyish/blueish


----------



## Wicked_one

Brown, in general, but green if there is a strong light.

Kinda weird.


----------



## Nix

In lieu of the 'post a picture of yourself thread' I will post a picture of my eye. 

That is, if someone can tell me how to take a photo from iPhoto and paste it into a post.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Brown. (no eyeball smiley? darn!)


----------



## Polednice

Mine are the deepest, most perfect blue you could imagine. I win.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Mine years ago, they haven't changed: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9919/eyes1e.jpg 
(No photoshop or alteration, just a whole lotta flash.)


----------



## Yoshi

regressivetransphobe said:


> Mine years ago, they haven't changed: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9919/eyes1e.jpg
> (No photoshop or alternation, just a whole lotta flash.)


They look amazing!


----------



## kv466

Light brown...hmmm, think I have a pic on my space...

http://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/b454245af7b54cb88af51010c1ae29f0/l.jpg


----------



## Weston

Light blue-gray. What are we discovering from this exercise?


----------



## Yoshi

Nothing. This is the community forum.


----------



## BelaBartok

When I was little, one was more blue and one was more green. I'd like to say that they're green but most other people say that they are hazel albeit they have a lot of green so I voted hazel.


----------



## karenpat

Mine are brown, and I quite like them. They're indirectly the reason why I dye my hair black, cause my natural hair colour is a nondescript shade of blond and I felt my eyes and hair didn't match when I was growing up.


----------



## Couchie

Violet? Elizabeth Taylor is dead.


----------



## Bix

sospiro said:


> greenish/greyish/blueish


Mine also, that's why I chose 'other'


----------



## Bix

Weston said:


> Light blue-gray. What are we discovering from this exercise?


Well we know age, height, eye colour, schooling and even what some members look like, discovering lots. We know that Couchie is hunky and green. That Almaviva has a Russian asset fixation. Aramis loves a good chemise. Aksel is a whippersnapper. Klavierspieler likes chocolate cup cakes. Presto has big do-dahs. Jan is actually a lady. Wicked_one has wicked hair but won't show us.

Of course it's not necessary but tis fun... ish.


----------



## starthrower

You folks must be extremely bored?


----------



## Polednice

starthrower said:


> You folks must be extremely bored?


How dare you?! I'm not bored. Just extremely boring.


----------



## Aramis

polednice said:


> how dare you?! I'm not bored. Just extremely boring.


SO, JOHN, DID YOU BUY THIS REFRIGERATOR OR NOT

s


----------



## Fuga42

Definitly green....do you see?...hihihi ;-)


----------



## Polednice

Aramis said:


> SO, JOHN, DID YOU BUY THIS REFRIGERATOR OR NOT
> 
> s


I did but its spleen burst when I got it home so I had to take it back to the rag and bone man.


----------



## Yoshi

starthrower said:


> You folks must be extremely bored?


Well yes, why else would I be on the internet?


----------



## Sieglinde

No violet votes? So there's no Targaryens creeping around.

Mine is brown.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Bad picture, but here's an example of my rare eye color! Remember that guy that said everyone tells him he looks like Harry Potter? I wish that were me. Everyone tells me I look like a sparkly vampire. :lol:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

That girl on the left. Why is making duck faces in fashion lately?


----------



## Aramis

That girl on the right. Why is making monkey faces in fashion lately?


----------



## Aramis

That girl in the middle. Why is making Jonas Brothers faces in fashion lately?


----------



## Couchie

My eyes laugh like daffodils.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Aramis said:


> That girl in the middle. Why is making Jonas Brothers faces in fashion lately?




this is probably why most people don't bother posting pictures..


----------



## clavichorder

Another brown eyes.


----------



## marycable

my eyes colour is blue ... my pic is on my profile page.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Sofronitsky said:


> this is probably why most people don't bother posting pictures..


You should have just fired back and said he looks like he missed a College Republican convention. Fighting back is the only way.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Blue from listening to Romantic Period Music*

Mine are blue. Hers are black.


----------



## Ludders

Brown hair, brown eyes.
Unless it's a personal ad; then it's hazel and chestnut.


----------



## Norse

Mine are a mix between blue and green with a bit of grey. Not sure which is the dominant colour.


----------



## clavichorder

Sofronitsky said:


> this is probably why most people don't bother posting pictures..


It was a cheap shot Sofronitsky, it was witty of Aramis, but don't listen to him at all, don't let it get to you! You don't look like a Jonas brother.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Greyish, blueish. Hard to describe. I chose grey, though.


----------



## dmg

Brown, though they develop a green ring and a few green strips in them if I wear contacts.


----------



## Amfibius

I am Asian - so I have brown eyes. Like all other Asians


----------



## Il_Penseroso

marycable said:


> my eyes colour is blue ... my pic is on my profile page.


I like that picture !

---------

mine are brown .


----------



## dmg

Look at all the blue-eyed devils!!


----------



## Almaviva

dmg said:


> Look at all the blue-eyed devils!!


You mean, like these?


----------



## Lenfer

Green

Picture from *Wikipedia*.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

blue ...............................


----------



## Capeditiea

Hazel starburst.


----------

